# Identifying Stanley Bailey No. 2, 3, or 4 from a picture if you can't see the number



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Most of my hand planes have been purchased online (out of necessity--I live in a newer part of the U.S. that doesn't many old tools laying around). I've asked my brother to let me know if he comes across any old Stanley hand planes (he lives in an older part of the U.S.), and today he sent me a picture of a pre-WW II Stanley Bailey, but I can't tell the size (the No. is obstructed by the knob).

I can easily tell a Stanley Bailey No. 4 from No. 5, 6, or 7 even when I can't see the size number on the plane, but I sometimes have trouble telling a 3 from a 4 or even a 2. I know that 2s are rare, so mostly likely if I can't tell, it's probably a 3 or 4, which are not at all rare.

Has anyone come up with some ways of identify a 2, 3, or 4 from a picture when you can't see the number and there are no other scale markers? The "aspect ratio" (length divided by width) of these three sizes are all very close to each other (4.31, 4.57, and 4.50), so that's not much help.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I normally ask the seller for the length and width of the plane.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, my brother can't ask the seller (the plane he photographed for me is being sold at an antique store at a state fair).


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Do you have a photo? If so, post it.

If he is picking it up, you could have him take a tape measure.

#1 - 5 1/2" Long and 1 1/4" Wide 
#2 - 7" Long and 1 5/8" Wide 
#3 - 8" Long and 1 3/4" Wide 
#4 - 9" Long and 2" Wide


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I could post it, but I'm more interested in learning how to fish than being handed a fish.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Brett, I've put together some blogs may help. Specifically a reference list I try to update from time to time. Included is the most important site you'll need if you haven't already found it, www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I "hunt" for planes on eBay all the time. The simple answer to your question is that you cannot tell the difference with any certainty just by looking at a photo. The angle of the photo, focal length, aperture, lighting… all these can change the appearance of the plane. I've seen photos that I was sure were #2's, only to read the description and see that they were over 9" long.


----------



## BrianBrian (Nov 13, 2011)

This website does a good job of listing the differences between the different types. I picked this up the other day…from what I can gather it's a type 2 which were made between 1869-1872.


----------

